# Tica rods?



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

Any thoughts on 12'Tica conventional rod. Extra heavy, fast.

Is this a decent stick. I think I am going to get a good price. I am buying it online so I haven't been able to hold it.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Tica*

some like them and some have had problems with the guides ... I've never used one ... 

Along the same line/price I have used the Tsunami and liked it .....


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You will hear lots of people slam them and want you to spend $$$ for better rods. If you have the money then go for it but if you are like me the Tica's serve me great. I now have 7 Tica's and they are awesome. Now I have had to fix 2 tips. If you can get an OM Cape Point for the same price I might consider that one over Tica (I have both) but if you get a good price go for it. Just got done using 3 Tica's today ( 8' and 9' ) to haul in over 30 spot!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Not a bad stick for the money.

It starts to get sluggish with more than 6oz and bait.

Yes, the guide rings will pop out with the older series. Tica says they fixed the problem with the new Dolphin rods. 

I've seen them break fighting a big fish/ray.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

The 12' Tica conventional is a good rod for the money. I like to shorten the butt a couple inches and put a bigger top on. Caught stripers to 48" & drum to 49" and ain't broke one yet. I fish with other rods these days but I still have a Tica in the truck.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I have a 9' medium heavy UEHA and like it. The Ticas are nice and light. I have not had any problems with the rod. I agree if you can get it for a good price then do it.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fish'n Phil said:


> I have a 9' medium heavy UEHA and like it. The Ticas are nice and light. I have not had any problems with the rod. I agree if you can get it for a good price then do it.


I just received my second 9' (just like yours). My 8', 2x9', and 10' Tica's are now my main workhorse rods for the piers / banks and I use the 9's for the OC rt 50 bridge tossing lures. They are light yet strong and let ya feel the fight as well.

I definitely want a Dolphin model to try.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

If the price is right it may be worth a shot. Like others I feel the Tsunami are a slightly better stick, if you can get one for close to the same money. I've heard good things about the lighter shorter Ticas, But if your planning on tossing 6 & bait or more, I would opt for the Tsunami or an OM.

Just my .02


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

I am looking at $20 plus shipping charges.

???


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

It's a no brainer at that price!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

fishbait said:


> It's a no brainer at that price!



yep- no brainer !!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

If you don't I WILL !


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

E-Bay for $56 last I saw and it ends on the 8th I think.

I saw a nice looking Lamiglass rod that was either 9 or 10' for $70 at a shop near IRI.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

if u can get it for $20, sell it to me for $40 each i'll buy a dozen.

"people always say the tip pops out," don't they know thiers a new model out? been out almost a year? it's called the UGSA series, improved everything all fuji components. the old one are the UEHA series, but even then tica has always been good to me so i stay loyal. i have one UEHA w/ broken tip and sent it to tica and they sent me a new one (whole rod), another one broke because of my fault (slam it in the car) i told them how it happened and theys end me a new one in 4 days, the only deal was i have to send the old one to them. i can't ask for anything more.

i have a lamiglas ron arra series which have a lifetime warranty, the rod broke on a powercast on the second guide and lamiglas asked for a receipt and since i dint had one they charge me $150. I mean "RECEIPT" doest it matter if i bought it during WW2? It has lifetime warranty, who needs a receipt if it has lifetime warranty? used to own 3 9' ron arras, sold all of em. if they won't take care of me, i'll give my money to someone who would.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

OK, I was trying to be nice. 

Time for a little honesty. 

The Tica heavers suck.

I've owned three since they came out, two 12'ers and an 11 1/2'er. 

At least two guide rings popped out on each of those three rods. 

I broke the tip off the first one I bought, and Tica did replace it for me. However, they charged me for shipping the broken rod to Charlotte and shipping for the new rod back to my house.

How many heavers have you guys seen break durning a fight? I've only seen a few durning an actual fight, and two of them were 12' Ticas.

Yes, the new Dolphin series has Fuji alconite guides and a Fuji reel seat. A very nice ... although late ... upgrade. But it's the same blank, which can't handle 8oz and bait worth a chit. And maybe some day they'll start making a casting version of this rod.  

All I can say is get an OM. 

I've sold and/or threw away all three of my Ticas. 

I've still got my OM, and I'll never sell it.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

yea, for a heaver get an OM.... 

Only Ticas I like are the shorter spinning rods. Ive got 2. Beat the hell out of em & never had a single problem. Ive heard of issues with the heavers tica makes. Cant say so bout their spinning rods. If I were gonna buy a heaver ide go with a OM series


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

BTW, all my tica's are 9ft.

my 4 13ft'ers are Breakaway LDX's. i dont have anything that throws 6n bait. i dont need that heavy a weight to fish where i am, if the sea is just too rough i dont fish the surf, i go to the inlet.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

4 LDX's damn, you slut!!!!!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

a taste of the two matched up w/ shimano spin power power aero.








the other's are waiting for the Daiwa Tournament Surf Basia 45QDII to arrive.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

pomp/whiting fishing far out past the breakers with them setups??


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I will say I really like my 9' Tica rated 1/2oz-3oz. In fact, it's one of the best 9' rods I've ever owned, including some very expensive customs.

Yes, the guide rings all have grooves in them. And I've had to replace a couple that popped out. But as far as casting, I've put that 9' Tica up against some very, very good 9' rods. On a field, even. That Tica actually beat all the other 9' rods when it came to distance with 2oz and 3oz. It's light, too. 

My next 9' rod will be a Tica Dolphin.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Sea2aeS said:


> pomp/whiting fishing far out past the breakers with them setups??


pompano, black drum, reds, blues, permits, whitings, jacks, sharks and macks. i'm getting the basia for plugging the macks. the spin power are too heavy, 23ounces while the basia is just 17ounces.

yesterday morning 6a.m., saturday, got 8 bonnetheads on the 7-10 lb range. put them all back in the water to bite some surfer  some other day.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

pretty work m8 hats off to releasing the toothys


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

My whole spread is Tica rods for the most part. I do have one Ocean Master that I just added. 

I have no had any problems with my TICA rods to this point and I fish Assateague Island every weekend, so they get put through some abuse. 

My 12 footers handle 8nbait well and i have tossed 10's and 12s on them. Unless you are tournament casting these rods a good for fishing. Just remember they are a 1/4 of the price of those custom tourney rods. If these tica rods last me 5 years I will be happy with them. If I have to replace a guide or two and then they last 10 years I will be super happy with them.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I have only ever seen the Dolphin line in Spinning mode. Do they make a casting Dolphin yet? I would be interested in trying one!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Ill use my 8ft tica spinning with a stradic 5000 on bottom fishing the surf in close just past the breakers, or throwing bucktails at cobes or metal from a boat to surfacing fish on the move like albies, macks, etc


9 foot tica with a stradic 5000 takes up metal duty from the beach. filled with 10lb PP and a trace of 15lb flouro, she slings metal reallllllly far. also have caught pups upto 27 and kept 32 inch rock outta the pilings at lynnhaven in a current with it.


----------

